# Autofocus Modes



## gregorywood (Sep 27, 2015)

When I got my 7D back in 2011, I was struggling to get consistently clear and sharp photos when shooting soccer games. After some research into the camera's autofocus system, I found a wealth of information around various settings combined with the autofocus point selection. I incorporated most, if not all the settings that others were using for capturing sports action with the 7D. I mostly use AI Servo, some tracking-specific settings in the menu, and "single point expansion" with great results. When I wasn't shooting action, I would use "single point" or in some cases even "spot".

Fast forward to 2014 when I bought a 6D as a companion to the 7D. I had briefly considered selling the 7D to help fund the purchase of a 5D3, but thought it would be better to keep the 7D for sports and better "reach", while having a great portrait, landscape, low noise/high iso body as a partner. I've been mostly happy with that logic. My only complaint against the 6D is the slow and unpredictable auto-focus system. Like others who own this camera, I found that only the center point has any consistent capabilities of nailing focus. 

There was a firmware update that I had neglected to apply until recently that was specifically created to address a center-point focus issue when automatic AF point selection was used. Which brings me to a curiosity in my mind - is there any real benefit or use for the automatic AF point selection, in general? It occurs to me that there may very well be and I'm missing the point (pun intended). It's an available option, but I can't recall much, if ever that anyone uses this.

Greg


----------



## TeT (Sep 27, 2015)

Did you notice any AF improvement with new firmware?


----------



## Viggo (Sep 27, 2015)

With every new camera Canon promises that the automatic AF point selection to be superb for tracking a subject across the frame. In actual use, it always has and will always be completely useless unless you shoot a huge dof that covers sharpness on your subjects face or eye when the camera chooses a foot or a wing to focus on. I try it every time I get a new camera, I shake my head and laugh and wonder why they even bother to include it. Single point in some form is the only way I use my camera.


----------



## gregorywood (Sep 28, 2015)

TeT said:


> Did you notice any AF improvement with new firmware?



Not yet, I haven't. It occurs to me that it may only be an issue in certain conditions.

Greg


----------

